# PT. Secret Treasure?



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Dose anyone have any complaints about the Taurus PT92 or 99. Only malfunctions i mean. This is the only gun I would endorse and i don't even own one. I know a bunch of people that own one or two and I've shot them consistently good. Each owner treated the weapon with different degrees of care and they all worked perfectly. The reason I ask is I never heard a single complaint about one yet. Literally. I've heard worst comments about the Beretta, weird right.



PS Has anyone else seen the PT745 in Stainless with a tan frame. Yes tan not black. Held one once. It was gorgeous. Was gonna buy it few days later it was gone. Taurus web site has a spot for it but no picture. If some one could send or find me a pic it'd make my day. Find someone selling one and it'll make my year.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

+1 on the PT92

I have nothing to complain about. Owned and shoot regulary for a number of years. Easy to break down and clean. (mostly on a regular basis)


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

In the 1990s, I wanted a Beretta, but wasn't thrilled about the Beretta price. I also liked the frame mounted safety on the Taurus.

The sales guy at that store kept pushing the taurus on me too. At that time, when comparing the two, the quality of th taurus didn't match the Beretta. The Beretta was smoother in the slide action, the parts had more quality in them visually. And, the sights on thee Taurus didn't even have the white paint in the holes. They were next to the holes.

I think the Beretta quailty is better. And now, U can buy new Beretta 92s for around $409-$425 at gun shows (new).

But, the Taurus is cheaper. And, it isn't a bad gun. Many people like them.

If thats what ya want or all U can afford, it is good. If given a choice, I'd pick the Beretta first, however.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I have a Taurus PT-100 (PT99 in 40 S&W) and I like it just fine. I also have the Taurus PT-145 Millenium Pro in 45. I like it pretty well, too. The PT-100 had some accuracy issues when I first bought it. I sent it to the factory and since it's return, it's been a good handgun. Reliability hasn't been an issue in either one of them.


----------



## fattsgalore (Jan 20, 2007)

Shipwreck i asked about reliability. I'm not jumping on the Taurus band wagon by any means. I'd only get the PT92 or 99. If i could find a Beretta at that price i would get it trust me. They wheel and deal on Glocks and some lower end brands. Other than that I'm looking at about $700 locally even at the recent gun shows.

Thor appreicate the feed back. Ive heard a few complaints about the .40cal my self. But not the 9mm. Still looking for a bad 9mm.

Wreck how much did you spend on your P99. I've seen them for normally around $600. But recently saw brand new ones at my favorite store for about $398. To be honest I wanted a P99 in .40cal over the Glock23 i got. Opted for Glock cause of price(if the P99 was $398 when i went i would have got that instead) larger aftermarket and the fact their more common which should help if any problems accrued. I've yet to see thirty round magazines for the P99. Not saying they don't exist but probably cost a mint. Only wish the P99 came in .45. Buddy picked up his PT-99 for $350. Saw HK compacts with the color frames for about $600 and Ruger P345 for between $380 and $440.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

SW makes their cloned version of the SW99 in 45. U can find that. Get the SW99, and not the SW990L - however. The SW99 is a clones of the A/S P99. The SW990L is a clone of the QA P99. The QA trigger is like a Glock trigger, but heavier. The A/S trigger is the preferred version.

I paid $515 for my compact and $565 for my fullsize P99s. $439 for my SW99.


----------



## iostorm (Jan 16, 2007)

pt92 with well over 1k rounds with no problems, one of my favorite guns.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

I just bought my first semi-auto,and it's a PT 92-B. It came with two 17 round mags, plus I ordered a third one. I just picked it up less than a week ago. I took it to the range on Monday to start to break it in. What an enjoyable exprience. I love it. I'll be keeping a log on it's use. Only 50 rounds of 115 FMJ so far. No hiccups, yet. The only thing I didn't like was re-loading the mags. Nobody warned me about how stiff new mag springs are. I figured that with the new congress, that I'd better get a "Hi Cap" piece now, before they start messin" with the 2nd amendment. 
Thanks for all the info. Now maybe I can contribute some back.
Soon. Drummin_man627.
P.S. Hmmm Now for a 1911.


----------



## greenflash107 (Jan 7, 2007)

I own the PT-92C and the PT-99. Have had them for a long time. Have never had any issues with them. I carry the PT-99 everyday. I couldnt tell you how many rounds have been put through the pair. The only problem I ever had was my fault. I reload, and I tried a different Powder one time. Caused some eject problems. I went back to my tried and true powder and problem went away.


----------

